# Which Rods?



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys im looking at buying a new rod to use for pulling spinners and probably jigging to ( but i have another rod for jigging). If you guys could choose between Ugly Stick, G-Loomis, and the Scheels rods which one would you choose? I dont e really wanna go over $125 maybe $150.

Thanks


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

ndhunter44 said:


> Hey guys im looking at buying a new rod to use for pulling spinners and probably jigging to ( but i have another rod for jigging). If you guys could choose between Ugly Stick, G-Loomis, and the Scheels rods which one would you choose? I dont e really wanna go over $125 maybe $150.
> 
> Thanks


Well, you pretty much answered your own question on the jigging rod. Not a fan of using spinning rods for pulling spinners either! but thats just me. You really don't need to get to high end on a bait casting rod. Might want to check out some combos if thats something you would be interested in also? I run 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 foot bait casting rods in med to med heavy. But my favorite one is my 8 1/2 foot dead rod med, action :thumb: for a couple of reasons. First, it gets me away from the boat a little bit more with other rods out and second, it covers different depths also! You wouldn't think that just a couple of feet would make a difference but it does. Good luck on what you decide.


----------



## tekoutdoors.co (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the scheels outfitter rods. I have been using a 7 1/2 foot rod for trolling for years and had good luck with it. For casting I have a G Loomis but that was well over $300. Plus the scheels outfitter rods I have a lifetime warranty (can't beat that).


----------

